# Fauna yesterday Flora today



## Halawaka (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Smokey (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like you're catching on quick. Really like the dew covered spider web.


----------



## Halawaka (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. Had to break out the manual focus on that.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking good!  Keep on mushin'!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 23, 2014)

Those are nice.


----------

